# Train your fish yourself



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

There have been several videos posted on this site over the years on trained fish.

Here is a site that sells training kits.
http://www.r2fishschool.com/

If you buy one let us know and tape the results for us. :fish:


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats so awesome. They sell the kit on thinkgeek.com as well.


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

CURAZY! lol. 

That is definitely something else!


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

I trained my fish. I can make my fish to all meet in the middle of my tank when i hold my hand up. That also means its feeding time, haha. It took me about 3 weeks. Try it out, let me know if it works!


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I've heard of someone buying something different but similar and his oscar ate the ball. I wonder if its just meant for goldies.


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't know if this is common or not, but my fw fish will all eat from my hand. Even my 
Tetras which are usually very skittish.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Sweeeeet! Sounds awesome!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

training my new bettas to jump out of water and tag my finger before they get food. All of em responding beautifully. Jump and tag my finger, get a freezed dried blood worm.


----------

